# Secret formula for top three?



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

This is a totally useless forum topic but I just couldn't help but post what I've noticed.

I've been looking at the top three projects for a while now. Please keep in mind that posting for me isn't an issue, no matter where I get posted as long as it's there to read. But, i've been fascinated by the algorithm that picks the top three. I don't know what it is and am sure that it involves more than one aspect but I think I've gotten one of them.

I began running some numbers of the people that that reply to new project posts. I've found a higher number of the projects in the top 3 that have responders that are newer to responding or less for the number of days they've been members.

For Example.

You'll see a lot more things like 34 posts in 245 days

You'll still see some (but less) that are like 1278 posts in 678 days

A lot more of them are fewer posts for the number of days that they are members.

Upon looking at a project with a lot of replies it's not really always obvious but if you plot the ratios of replies to days that a people replying has been members, it almost always comes out that the top three have more replies from members that have been on awhile but have fewer total replies. Or more accurately a lower ratio of posts to number of days a member.

Remember that 1000 posts in 2000 days is as good as 100 posts in 200 days.. it's the same ratio.

So, is the top three somehow a way to bring out projects that have been recognized by members who post very conservatively… meaning: They only reply when they feel something really deserves recognition? Possibly more conservative repliers also encourage projects that are a 'good try' or from newer woodworkers too? I don't know. Just an observation that really isn't very important.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Dan , it appears to me that it is just based on the number of views. Some things posted aren't even projects !
Example : the guy who posted a picture of free wood crates in the finished project forum and got into the Daily Top Three.
WTH ???


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm not sure what makes top 3, but looking in the past top 3 I've thought may be it had to do with how interesting the title is .


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

"no matter where I get posted as long as it's there to read."

Not me, I feel like an utter failure if I don't get top honors!!! Lol.

a1Jim,
I have found that the more "interesting" the title is drives the # of views & hence the comments…..


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Dusty, some with few views make it there so it cold be a factor but not by itself.

Jim, An algorithm would have a hard time deciding on which topics were interesting. There would have to be a "interesting topic moderator". I don't think they have someone doing that do you?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

That's what I'm saying , Jim . You click on it because either the picture or the title makes you want to "view" it.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

It's a mystery.

I did run across something interesting a couple of days ago, though. I went to look up one of my old projects, and found it had a "Daily Top Three" badge, even though it was posted waaaaay before there even was a daily top three. So, obviously, the algorithm was applied to all posted projects retroactively.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't noticed *"few views"* as much as *few comments* in the top 3 , Dan. 
I'll have to pay more attention , I guess : )
LOL

*Charlie* , I noticed the same thing quite a while ago. Thought it was pretty cool to see a couple of mine from long ago up there : )


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I've come to the conclusion that the Daily Top Three is meaningless. Not to hurt anyone's feelings, but when this wins a badge and this doesn't then the Daily Top Three is just a bad joke.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Exactly my point….the sled got *1997 views* and *only 12 comments* , where as the elaborate box only received *371 views , BUT, got 16 comments.*


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Also, notice that the sled has was favorited 15 times and the box was favorited two times. I think that the number of times favorited is an important factor in the algorithm.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I don't know if this it the correct response to this post but as for as projects, comments and top 3 go, I do my best to show recognition on most projects that peek my interest, I have to admit there's a lot that don't, I'm more prone to comment on my buddies list then in general just because of my time line, I just don't have the time go through and view all projects. People post there projects for a several reasons, it's a social invitation, they are proud of there creation and sometimes it's a learning tool and the great feeling your get for the recognition received.

I also believe there's a fine line when it comes to something placed in the project section when in fact it would better fit as a blog such as things that aren't actually a project but something you want to share with others.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Chuck, I hadn't noticed the "favorite" stats. That's also a poor criteria in my mind. I (and I assume a lot of others) 'favorite' projects that I might be interested in duplicating or at least using as reference to things I will build. Everybody here can build that sled. I do not see myself attempting to build that box.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

It is a combo of views, favorites, and comments. No idea what the ratio is, but often times I notice the "best" or most skilled projects dont make it, while some simpler ones do. Who knows?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

It is almost frightening to see results of the subtle, nearly human-like, discriminatory prowess of the top-3 algorithm:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/39545

Just kidding poopiekat. This *is *one of the all-time greats!


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Actually Chuck, that link after viewing it, those are the ones I was talking about when it comes to a fine line between blogs and projects, Me personally I would have posted that as a blog but that's just me, not meaning to step on toes, just an observation.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

It is a combo of views, favorites, and comments

I've been watching this for a while too - horrified, sometimes, at some awesome projects that didn't get to be "dish of the day", and equally horrified at some that did.
I think (just my own empirical analysis) that favourited (is that a verb?) trumps comments, trumps views.
*That* is why, I think, some very basic "bit of wood plus nail" jigs get to be dish of the day - lots of people favourite them. A fabulous project that a lot of people look at, but few comment upon, scores less highly.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

IMO, posting late in the day may lower your chances of "Top 3" chances. Maybe it has something to do with "how quickly" the views and/or comments come in within that 24-hours?


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

The truth needs to be told. The strongest correlation that I have found is a complex formula involving the temperature (deg K) reported at the weather station atop Mt Washington, NH and the temperature reported at the Amundsen-Scott South Pole Station, Antarctica at the time that the project is posted.

I'm afraid that giving any more details will put me at risk of being banned for divulging the secret!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I think it's something like 1 point for a view, 5 points for a comment and 20 points for a favourite and then they add it all up. Then they take the scores every 4 hours and the ones with the highest points jockey for position.
Or it could be that the top 3 posters have one foot lifted slightly off the ground when they click on the 'submit this project' button.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

The biggest thing I have noticed is it is not limited to three making up the top three. Some days it takes 10 or 15 ;-)


----------



## Gatorjim (May 12, 2012)

If I ever get any thing in the top 3 I will print it out make a frame and hang it in my shop.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

The secret formula is usually compiled from these elements:

An outstanding project
A thoughtful, catchy title
An older well respected, highly regarded member's name on the post (a reputation)
Any, and I mean just about any jig or fixture or shop improvement tool (i.e. workbench)
A good thumbnail (photo and composition)
The timing of the entry (day of week and hour, time of year)
Something really different (from the slew of look alikes or done to death)
The cutesy factor
The holy ******************** factor
A decent write up

Unless there is some way you could devise an complex algorithm for the above I think they matter more than anything else, for they drive the numbers. Having said that, you will sometimes see a nondescript project make it to the top 3 when there is a paucity of entries for that time frame. Just like in the army, somebody has to be promoted.
gene


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"...somebody has to be promoted." 
LMAO , Gene : )


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

That was deep Gene, it has a lot of truth, insight, and humor. Well said.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Whatever formula is used, something is seriously wrong with it because not of my projects are in daily top 3.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Oops, edit my previous post: "Whatever formula is used, something is seriously wrong with it because not all of my projects are in daily top 3.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

Whatever formula is used, something is seriously wrong with it because not of my projects are in daily top 3.

Your Writing Desk is, Viktor, as well it should be - lovely piece.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

In addition I would add Viktor's Contemporary Bookshelf to the list of injustices that did not make the DT3. It lost out to two shop improvement projects but also, in fairness, to a rather nice outdoor bench.

Examples like this simply abound, which is why the "LJ Projects Catalogue" is so useful for quickly finding the hidden gems - the "I couda been a contender!" kind of projects on this site.

The moral is clear. If you'd really like to bag a shiny new badge, then load your photos into your six shooter, carefully part the bushes, and check the horizon for new drill press tables or dust collector entries just before you take your shot. 
gene










That's the LJ algorithm on the left.

1615


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gene, I think long-time members like myself have a distinct advantage in making the top three. It's not that reputation has anything to do with the formula…. it's just that a lot of folks have "buddied" me over the years, so, when I post something, a lot of people get email notifications. Then, because of all those email notifications, I tend to get a lot of views and a lot of comments.

I will be the first to admit I've had a lot of projects in the top three that don't deserve to be there.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Charlie, I would agree with you as my projects too have gained a better response over time as being a member here, but I also see that your first 3 pieces went right to the top. Splain that away!
gene


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

The algorithm seems to include views, comments, and favorites, with greater points given for the greater level of "involvement". So a project with say, limited veiws and a couple comments but a dozen favorites would get a higher score than one with just lots of views.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I love me some COL, so read all of this short post.

I must ask, does anyone really care? Have you ever shown a chick in a bar your top 3 badge? This means less than a cub scout patch. To date, I haven't been laid by either. 
.
I'm like COL, though, more curious about the formula than the result. That, at least, is minimally interesting.
.
Muleskinner, thank you for turning me on to that gorgeous box, lost in the noise. Using your own project as an example proves that you get it. 
.
This is a really good post. I'm always down for supervising the supervising.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Can't believe your bad luck Al. Recently I was treated to seeing new intimate apparel made entirely of these badges, though I'll agree with you that there wasn't enough material there to make boxing gloves for a butterfly.
gene


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Gene* , you're much too funny and it isn't even noon yet ! LOL


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

I think I only made it to # 4. Damn that don't count. Let's face it in our heart of hearts we all want to be #1.

How could we call ourselves Americans if we wanted less.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bob Kollman , this is a world wide site : ) Not everyone is American here : )


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Gene, when I started here there were something like half a dozen projects per day being posted. It doesn't take a lot to make the top three under those circumstances.

My dad used to brag about graduating 8th in his engineering class at Tulane. Then he would fess up that there were only 12 in his class.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Geez Al, I carry a smart phone with a direct link to my Top Three's just in case I find a cute chick in a bar. I thought all LJs did that. BTW, I don't have any cub scout patches ;-(


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al: Unfortunately, any girl young enough to be impressed with your cub scout patch would likely land you in jail for a long, long time.

On the plus side, though, I think a few top three badges from Lumberjocks would make a great addition to your list of credentials when you serve as an expert witness.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I think the formula is a simple combination of views, comments and times favorited, with the times favorited being the greatest factor. That's why catchy titles seem to make it more often (they get more views) and jigs seem to make it most of all (they are most often favorited).


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

*Charlie:* "...Al: Unfortunately, any girl young enough to be impressed with your cub scout patch would likely land you in jail for a long, long time…."

But I hear he has been out for several weeks/months now… ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan:

I've got 2 projects that made the Top 3 projects…. I have no clue what it is or how it works, or even why…...it's like receiving an Honorable Mention, a Brass metal (not silver or gold) at the Olympics…..really doesn't mean much…..you just get it cause you might have something a little different…...


> ?


?


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Charlie, I think a few top three badges from Lumberjocks would also make you popular among ladies in a retirement home.
OK. here is the plan. Make 24 identical push sticks and post one every hour and all three DT3 in a row are mine!, MAIN! MAIN!!! Ha-ha ha! (Homeric laughter)


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

A1: "I must ask, does anyone really care? Have you ever shown a chick in a bar your top 3 badge?

- Yeh. I'm trying it over and over, but all I get in response are weird stares. 
Why is it not working is beyond me :-( but I'll just keep at it.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

I'll bet Martin is sitting back having a big laugh about this thread.

As for me, I look for a slow day before posting my projects. I also have 20 shill accounts here on LJ that I use to bring my comment count up.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

My thought is that it's best not to think about it. Kinda like the meaning of life. Some people spend too much time thinking about it & not enough time living it. If you're doing this for notoriety, you've probably spent too much time in your shop alone.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

When you view your own project, the view count doesn't increase. But, if you are not logged on to LJ, it does increase. So, get yourself a stone or chunk of metal and place it on your F5 key (or whatever works for your browser/OS) and let it sit for a few hours. Or, if you are a Red Green fan, duct tape will do the job. Watch the view counter spin!

I did this on one of my wife's postings on Garden Tenders. Since the view count ended up being many times the number of GT members, she got suspicious - I fessed up.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the tip, ChuckV. You need to post this in wodworking skills section of the forum.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Viktor,

You're welcome.

I thought about making a wooden "F5-Inator" and posting it as a project, but never got around to it. I guess I got stuck in the complex design phase.


----------



## Viktor (Jan 15, 2009)

You could call it "Lumberjocks ego enlargement jig"


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i don't know; you guys lost me. i admit i'm half asleep and don't comprehend well at this point.
what were we talking about anyway? the three amigos?


----------



## JGM0658 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seems to me that it goes by the number of views each project has. I posted a sled that allows you to make angled cuts, it made the top 3, so I was curious why. I noticed that the other projects that made the top 3 had similar number of views.


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

Include dogs.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

McDonald's and Taco Bell will now give you a* free* cup of coffee if you bring in a color printout of your Lumberjocks Top 3 award. I heard that Berger King is about to jump on the bandwagon also.


----------



## balidoug (Aug 13, 2011)

Anybody know what the heck just happened? I don't want to dis anyone's work, and certainly don't have any right to do so, but 100,000 views in less than 24 hours?


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The thing about it is I could understand some idiot being so intent on showcasing his project in the top three that he intentionally does something to get a huge number of views. But it happened to me, and I *know* I didn't do anything to cause it. And I believe some of the other people who say they had nothing to do with their projects getting these tremendous view totals either.


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a totally useless forum topic but I just couldn't help but post what I've noticed.

You're right Craftsman…


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

"This is a totally useless forum topic but I just couldn't help but post what I've noticed.

You're right Craftsman…"

You're right DKV


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

*STOP! you're both right!*
.




.
Stops arguments in seconds cause it's the tastiest project of all - the* Daily Top 3*.
gene


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's a flashback , Gene !!! LOL


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for that one Gene - it's a true classic!


----------

